# Arizona Winter 2012



## AustinReed (Nov 14, 2012)

Event being held by Arizona Speedcubing and sponsored by SpeedCubeShop

Arizona Winter 2012 will take place on December 15, 2012 at: 
Northwest Christian School
16401 North 43rd Avenue, 
Phoenix, AZ 85053

Some approximations from selected cities:
Tuscon, Arizona: 133 mi/ 2 1/2 hrs. 
Las Vegas, NV: 284 mi/ 5 hrs. 
Albuquerque, NM: 451 mi/ 7 hrs. 
San Diego, CA: 360 mi/ 6 hrs. 
Los Angeles, CA: 378 mi/ 6 hrs. 
Denver, CO: 808 mi/ 14 hrs. 
Anchorage, AK: 3,627 mi/ 67 hrs.



Events being held: 
2x2 (2 rounds)
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4 (1 round)*
3x3 OH (2 rounds)*
3x3 BLD (1 round)*
Pyraminx (1 round)
Magic + Master Magic (1 round)
Clock (1 round)


* denotes that there is a cutoff
Within the first two solves, you must get a time under:
4x4: 2:00
OH: 1:00
BLD: (Best of 3, Cumulative cutoff of first two solves is 10:00) 

Registration is $7 for the first event and $2 for each additional event. $1 per competitor goes to the WCA.
*Note: You will be given the option to pay by PayPal. If you choose to pay on the day of the competition (12/15/12) the registration fee will be doubled to $14 for the first event and $2 for each additional event. All competitors are encouraged to pay online.*



Hope to see you there! This is the third Arizona competition, and also the first one of which to have Clock as an event!


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 15, 2012)

Why the hell do we have magic and master magic when we could be doing something useful with that time like another round of 4x4 for me :3


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 16, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Why the hell do we have magic and master magic when we could be doing something useful with that time like another round of 4x4 for me :3



So far, we're going to be the last competition in the US to have magics. So embrace that for now.


----------

